# NZXT Switch 810 Tough Theme



## Paul tevyaw (Mar 24, 2012)

Hey guys an gals i plan to make my Nzxt Switch look tough with some camo paint and several noctua fans and some white lighting.
-Is anyone aware of any companies that offer car paint quality camoflauge paint for PC cases?
-What are reliable LED companies? like for fully lighting a case. Not some led strip that barely lights anything. I want to have lights in the whole thing.
-Is the NZXT Switch 810 a good cooling case? I plan on replacing all 120mm fans in it with Noctua fans. 
I am also looking into the BitFenix Shinobi XL Windowed Version. (BitFenix is coming to NewEgg soon, Yay)
Thanks in advance :]


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

> Is anyone aware of any companies that offer car paint quality camoflauge paint for PC cases?


You're kidding, right? Or do you want to rephrase that?

You will first need to decide on the cam pattern you want. US Woodland and Tigerstripe and British DPM are popular; patterns such as the present US universal pattern would prove impossible to replicate. As far as paint goes, you will need 'flat' colors (no sheen). If you are planning on using spray bombs, Duplicolor should have all you need.

Once your case is prepped, start with your lightest color, giving the entire case two coats. Allow to dry then mask off the areas you want keep that color, and shoot your next color. Rinse, repeat.

Another, much less labour intensive option would be to use one of the premade stick-on vinyl graphics.


----------



## Paul tevyaw (Mar 24, 2012)

LOL I just realized what i said just there. I meant to ask of any very good quality spray paint. I dont think i should get "automobile quality" paint as it is probably extremely expensive. I may be wrong, but its my guess.


----------



## gcavan (Aug 13, 2009)

Auto paint is probably the only suitable paint you will find. Less than $10 per can for spray bombs.

An option you could try instead of masking between coats: cut two or three templates from card stock for each of your dark colors. Shoot your lightest color as normal then shoot the dark colors with the templates in different orientatons. This should work well for the "digital look" US Universal pattern.


----------

